# Dolore insostenibile (Edit)



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

Nell'ultimo periodo, causa appiccume global dei gattacci durante la notte, chiudiamo a chiave la porta della camera da letto, così non entrano.
A chiave perchè uno dei felini riesce ad aprire le porte. Tutte. Pure i cassetti e le ante a scorrimento degli armadi.
Quando ha il trip, in 10 minuti, apre tutto l'apribile (frigo compreso) in modo che nessuno ha ancora capito come tra l'altro, perchè alcune ante hanno proprio bisogno delle mani.
Vabbè...

Erano circa le quattro quando mi sono svegliata vogliosissima di pipì.
Mi alzo, rotolo giù da letto, con il passo del giaguaro caracollo in bagno. Pipì lunghissima e goduriosissima, poi rientro in camera.
Tutto al buio.
Chiudo la porta e...

AAAAAAARGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Un dolore. Ma un dolore. Ma un dolore che...
Mi sono chiusa nello stipite della porta il dito medio.
Un dolore talmente forte che hanno cominciato a frizzarmi le orecchie e ho dovuto stendermi perchè stavo svenendo.
Cioè. Un dolore assurdo. Una roba lancinante. 
Stamattina ho l'unghia nera. E il dolore sempre intenso tanto che non posso appoggiare il povero ditino.
Ma cazzo.
Speriamo non mi cada l'unghia.
Che impressione:unhappy:





Minchia...non sarà mica la maledizione di ospite g?

paura


*Edit*


Lo so che qui non si parla di Mattia ma solo delle porcate che in teoria dovrei fare rotolandomi con uomini nudi tra le lenzuola di seta di un motel, ma...la materia prima langue...mi viene da piangere. Nessuno che voglia la povera Tebina qui presente. Al buio non sono male. Sembro giovane. ma uffa....
Comunque.
Mi chiama Mattia.
-_Gogol_ ma cos'hai fatto stanotte? Ti muovevi come una biscia...-
Vocina piagnucolosa - Mi sono fatta malissimo al dito medio, quello con cui ti faccio sempre il dito. Ho tutta la santa unghiettina nera e mi sa che cadrà. Che schifo, sono raccapricciata all'idea. Mi fa schifissimo.-
-Ti guardi i cadaveri marci su internet e ti fa schifo un unghia nera che...-
-AAaaahhhhhh, smettila! Non posso nemmeno sentirne parlare. Ti prego. E poi ho tanto male!-
-Ma come hai fatto.-
-_Sniff, sob_, non lo soooooooooo. Si lo so. Era buio,  ero rincoglionita dal ritorno dal bagno e mi sono appoggiata al muro per  chiudere la porta, solo che era buio appunto e non era il muro ma proprio lo stipite e ...-
-Ma scusa...non ti sei accorta che la mano non appoggiava tutta?-
-No se no non saremmo qui a discutere ma ti pare?-
-Ma quindi ora hai l'unghia nera?-
-AAAAARRRRGGGGGGG, basta!!!!!-
-_Unghia nera, unnghia nera, unghia nera_...-
-FAFFANCULO!-



SBAM!
No, nel senso.
CLICK!




Nooooooooooooo, l'unghia che cade noooooooooo.
Che impressione  maxima....

Noooooooooooooooooooooo
:bleah:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2013)

rincognlionita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (10 Aprile 2013)

dolore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
simpatico il micio 
che si apre il frigo
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

Kretine che non siete altro.
Mi fa un male boia cazzo.








non mi cadrà mica l'unghia vero?
VERO?

p.s. Il gatto che apre il frigo NON è simpatico. Rompe solo i coglioni. Tanto che abbiamo dovuto mettere una roba a legaccio come sicura. Le volte che ci dimentichiamo troviamo il frigo aperto. Non toccano niente. Però rimane aperto.
Una volta siamo dovuti andare via all'improvviso per quattro giorni e ho chiesto ad una mia amica se mi veniva a fare la guardiana dei gattacci. Li conosceva ma non si era mai occupata di loro.
Quando sono tornata la prima cosa che mi ha detto è stata.
-Meno male che mi avevi avvertito che aprono tutto l'apribile, perchè la seconda sera sono venuta ed entrando ho notato subito tutti i cassetti della cucina aperti e le ante del mobile in salotto tutte aperte, armadietti compresi. Sembrava ci fossero stati i ladri. O gli spiriti. Mi sarei cagata addosso non sapendo che è un hobby dei tuoi gatti. -
:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Aprile 2013)

al volo...

preparati scorso marzo schiacciato unghia chiudendo sportello(era una Audi..),non nera ma nerissima..sono guarito a luglio..l'unghia viene via piano piano..il tempo che l'altra si riformi..la nuova..

Tebe..io la mia micia la tengo in giardino il piu'possibile,in casa fa solo danni...perche'li tieni tutti dentro?


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

lothar57;bt8020 ha detto:
			
		

> al volo...
> 
> preparati scorso marzo schiacciato unghia chiudendo sportello(era una Audi..),non nera ma nerissima..sono guarito a luglio..l'unghia viene via piano piano..il tempo che l'altra si riformi..la nuova..
> 
> Tebe..io la mia micia la tengo in giardino il piu'possibile,in casa fa solo danni...perche'li tieni tutti dentro?



Nooooooo, basta parlare di unghie, basta! Ho tutti i peli dritti! Come quando vedo le unghie finte! Che raccapriccio....le unghie sulla lavagno sono il paradiso in confronto.

Ma loro non fanno danni poveri, sono solo super appiccosi e aprono le cose. Sono fastidiosi solo quando decidono di tirare fiori anche le cose che ci sono dentro gli armadi e i cassetti. A quel punto si. Mi viene voglia di prenderli tutti, Mattia compreso perchè è solo colpa sua, e sperderli nei boschi.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Aprile 2013)

il peggio dell'unghia sia qual'e??la mia era rotta a meta'..bastava sfiorare la biro..un dolore da svenire..non ti dico scrivere con il pc...

li hai abituati male...la mia miagola e sbatte zampina..ma resta fuori..:smile:una volta l'ha fatto mentre''facevamo''...ahahahhah


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2013)

lothar57;bt8022 ha detto:
			
		

> il peggio dell'unghia sia qual'e??la mia era rotta a meta'..bastava sfiorare la biro..un dolore da svenire..non ti dico scrivere con il pc...
> 
> li hai abituati male...la mia miagola e sbatte zampina..ma resta fuori..:smile:una volta l'ha fatto mentre''facevamo''...ahahahhah


:nightcrawler:

AAAAAGGGGGHHHHH BASTA PARLARE DI UNGHIE! BASTA!
TI BANNO DAL BLOG CAZZO!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Aprile 2013)

ho trovato un unghia nera in metro stamattina... è tua?

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Aprile 2013)

tebe, ti garantisco che sto soffrendo per te
:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2013)

ahiaiaiaiaiahia che male... ma... devo fare un rito antisfiga pure per te?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2013)

Io sono finita al pronto soccorso per una cosa così
Mi saltavano anche i battiti dal dolore
Mi hanno fatto un mega punturone per il dolore






Ah....................l'unghia si è staccata


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Aprile 2013)

qualcuno ha visto in giro un unghia nera???? :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2013)

Una volta mi chiusi il dito medio sinistro nella portiera della skoda (vecchio modello).
L'unghia rimase integra, ma il primo polpastrello si piegò al contrario...me lo rimisi a posto da sola, istintivamente, ma che doloreeeeeeee!
Ero pure piccina all'epoca...


Comunque si, ti cadrà l'unghia nera...spero ti cresca l'altra sotto.
Arriverai ad un punto in cui quella vecchia sopra inizierà a scollarsi sopra la nuova, che sarà comunque un po' tramortita.


























Son troppo cattiva oggi!


----------

